# Bunte Bilder beim PC-Start???



## seth0487 (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe User,

mein Bruder hat folgendes Problem mit seinem Rechner. Beim Starten des Rechners erscheinen zunächst schwarz weiße Streifen und dann bunte kleine Quadrate. Also es wird auch kein Boot-Menü angezeigt, also nachdem Boot-"Piep" geht das mit diesen komischen Grafikfehlern los.
Der PC fährt wohl aber ganz normal hoch, da das Display der angeschlossenen G15 Tastatur nach einer gewissen Zeit angeht und auch das Bild zeigt, welches beim Windows-Start erscheint(Media-Player).

Folgende Hardware ist verbaut:

Board: ASUS P5Q Pro
CPU: Intel Q6600
Grafik: ASUS ENGT 9800
Speicher: 2x OCZ DDR2 800
NT: Xilence 420W
Weiterhin ist Win7 installiert und es sind zwei Bildschirme angeschlossen.

Die Grafikkarte haben wir schon bei mir(s.Signatur) getestet und sie funktioniert. Die Monitore haben wir auch beide einzeln getestet und sie auch mal am Laptop angeschlossen.
Wir haben auch beide DVI Ports einzeln ausprobiert. Auch die Speicher haben wir einzeln getestet. Auch beide PCI-E Slots haben wir ausprobiert. Die Bios-Batterie haben wir auch schon draussen gehabt.

Eben haben wir bestimmt nach dem 100. mal den Rechner gestartet und wir kamen ins Bios, haben Einstellungen vorgenommen und wollten dann speichern und neustarten und wieder kamen diese Fehler!

Was ist hier los? Board kaputt?


----------



## der_knoben (5. Januar 2011)

Also mal abgesehen davon, dass das NT eher zu den schlechten gehört, klingt das ganze ziemlich stark nach Graka VRAM defekt.


----------



## Rayman (5. Januar 2011)

Ich würde auch sagen das es die Grafikkarte ist 
Hat das mobo ne onboard Grafikkarte? Wenn ja schließt den Monitor da mal an und guckt ob er dann läuft


----------



## Scorpio78 (5. Januar 2011)

Ganz bestimmt die Graka,...

Hatte denn Mist auch schon, kurz danach ist die GraKa abgeraucht


----------



## seth0487 (5. Januar 2011)

Aber wieso läuft die GraKa denn bei mir?

@Rayman: Ne, kein onboard Grafik


----------



## Rayman (5. Januar 2011)

Sonst probieren doch mal deine Grafikkarte in seinem pc aus aber es kann wog nur die Grafikkarte sein
Wieso Sie bei dir läuft kann ich auch nicht sagen


----------



## seth0487 (6. Januar 2011)

Hier mal ein kleines Video. Diese bunten quadrate, die kurz aufblitzen sind beim Starten etwas länger zu sehen(das Video müsste ca. beim Windows-Lade-Logo gefilmt worden sein)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFz-hwBp5KE


----------



## Rayman (7. Januar 2011)

wie gesagt probier mal eine andere karte in seinem pc so kann man am besten ausschließen woran es liegt
wenn die karte dann auch solche fehler macht ist vllt das mobo hinüber was ich aber bezweifle


----------



## seth0487 (8. Januar 2011)

Er hat sich jetzt eine GTX460 geholt und bisher keine solche Fehler gehabt, wird wohl dann an der GraKa gelegen haben. War dann wohl nur ein blöder Zufall, dass sie bei mir funktioniert hatte.
Evtl. kann man die 9800 im Backofen wieder zum Leben erwecken?!


----------



## danomat (8. Januar 2011)

seth0487 schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat sich jetzt eine GTX460 geholt und bisher keine solche Fehler gehabt, wird wohl dann an der GraKa gelegen haben. War dann wohl nur ein blöder Zufall, dass sie bei mir funktioniert hatte.
> Evtl. kann man die 9800 im Backofen wieder zum Leben erwecken?!



Das mit dem Backofen haben wir auf einer LAN an Weihnachten ausprobiert. Ging eine Woche aber dann wieder hinüber


----------



## Rayman (8. Januar 2011)

seth0487 schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat sich jetzt eine GTX460 geholt und bisher keine solche Fehler gehabt, wird wohl dann an der GraKa gelegen haben. War dann wohl nur ein blöder Zufall, dass sie bei mir funktioniert hatte.
> Evtl. kann man die 9800 im Backofen wieder zum Leben erwecken?!



Gut das der Rechner wieder läuft 

Kannst du versuchen gibt aber keine Garantie das sie danach wieder läuft und wenn wielange können 2jahre sein können aber auch nur 2h sein


----------

